# What's your favorite music



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Mine is folk music, and almost everything in the Woodstock era. City Of New Orleans written by Steve Goodman and sang by Arlo Guthrie is a good example of the story telling in that generation. I'm glad the kids today have their own music to relate to. I would like to hear some of the remarks when they are my age and one of them say " Honey!!!!!! They are playing our song"


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

I would have to say that my main interest in music is country, but will listen to everything that makes me feel good.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

AC/DC, Ronnie James Dio, Ozzy, Motley Crue. Sammy Hagar, Blue Oyster Cult...the list goes on and on. Most of what I listen to (when I have a choice) is from the 70s and early 80s.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I have a friend who listens to classical music. He pointed out some of my favorite movies have classical music in them the Lone Ranger is the first one that comes to mind. " William Tell Overature" I believe.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I almost always have classical on in the background; I never get sick of John Dowland's lute music, & Vivaldi has something for all seasons ( )...

...I've been listening to a lot of Les Baxter though, as of late.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Punk rock.
Bad Religion and Streetlight Manifesto are my favorite bands.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

for me it varies. im just an overall music lover. anything in between pagannini to john lee hooker to dwight yoakum to beatles to SLAYER to descendents to mana to cowbell music.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Are you kidding me MJ(-:


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

I listen to it all... from the sweet melodies of Bob Marley to the skull-splitting metal of High On Fire.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I listen to mainly country but I love some bluegrass mixed in there!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I also like bluegrass, and the blues


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I guess I am stuck in the old era 50's......Beach Boys..Bobbie Bros...Buddy Holly...Big Bopper.....Next would Be Blue Grass...........

I will listen to other music Country......But on my i pod ....I have 99% 50's.....For this old man the only way to Rock & Kick Butt~~~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Rock and roll of the fifties was awesome, some if the best songs ever.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry, of not iff


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry if, not iff I better quit while I'm ahead (-:


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Old time gospel.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I do enjoy classic rock simialr to what GW mentions...but more of like Led Zepplin or Pink Floyd. But my daily love-to-listen-too is the grunge music from the 90's. Smashing Pumpkins is my favorite band, but I also like bands like Sound Garden, Stone Temple Pilots, Nirvana, Radio Head and such like that.


----------

